# Hi from a newbie recurrent miscarriage sufferer *



## Bag of Bones (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi there!

I've been lurking for a while hoping to find some advise and hope from you lovely people and hopefully offer some in return.

I was previously using another forum but found all the BFPs hard to take and wanted somewhere I might find out more info relevant to my problems.

Looking forward to being on here a bit more now...

BoB x


----------



## smiling girl (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi BoB,  
Just read your history, you sound like you've had a rough old time of it  -  
Iam sure you will find the support you need round here!
Smiling Girl xx


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

hi BoB

may be worth cosnidering immune testing. i have crazy antibodies that attack my own tissues, causing underactive thyroid and PCOS. otehr aurom immune diseases are arthritis, POF, vitilgo. some diabetes. etc

if u have an auto imune problem it means yr body atacks and kils off things it views as a foreign invader. or cuts off the blood suply to such things. Thsi can result in failure to conceive and early to  mid term m/c.

the treatment is steroids to dampen down immune response and heparin to help blood flow. if that does not work other more aggressive drugs are used.

there is info about the tests on the immunology thread on this board,. see london lous and daisy g lists. GP's can arrange tests but specialist will need to review any postive results and prescribe treatment. 

this area is not universally accepted and some clinics are v reluctant to investigate it. yu may want to find an independent specialist in reproductive immunology or go to george Ndukwe at Care nottingham, London miscarriage clinic or ARGC 

best wishes

coco


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, I just wanted to say hi and ask if you'd had a hormone profile done to eliminate PCOS?  I had five miscarriages before being diagnosed with PCOS and underactive thyroid, but well am now nearly ten weeks pregnant (and just praying that this one makes it to the twelve week mark).  

Anyway, just don't give up, as we were about to and we seem to have got there finally.  Don't be afraid of asking for a referral to a different/second consultant/clinic either - the first one I saw under NHS (after third miscarriage) said I was totally fine, no reason for future miscarriages.  Took two more miscarriages and my demanding to be referred elsewhere before getting the right diagnosis and treatment.  

Please take heart from the BFPs as it can adn will happen for you too - keep positive and don't let the doctors brush you off.

Lesley


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi BoB, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am very sorry to read about the heartbreaking losses you have suffered. It must be awful to have gone through so much in such a short space of time. 
I presume the other forum you were using was general trying to conceive / pregnancy and not aimed specifically at fertility / m/c issues? Here on FF those who have been blessed understand that those still on the journey to parenthood may find baby / pregnancy talk upsetting so you will find that, while we celebrate our successes, we try to do so with respect for others feelings and confine much of the pregnancy / baby chatter to its own area where you can ignore it if you chose. You can also turn off tickers (in signatures) and avatars by simply changing a setting in your profile if you wish. 
Every BFP and baby on FF has come after a battle against the odds and there are many ladies here who have been through what you are going through now and can sympathise with your feelings and offer you a beacon of hope that you can overcome this to become a mummy. I hope that you find this site as supportive as you need it to be.

I would concur with both coco and springbok that it is definitely worth looking at more investigations into why you keep losing your precious babies at this stage. Your spotting before a period is very like what I suffered with (often linked to low progesterone levels) and I have PCO. Low progesterone itself could be a cause of early m/c. At this point you are more that entitled to ask your GP to refer you for reccurrent miscarriage investigations if you have not already done so (sadly, most insist you have 3 before they will do anything but then, I doublt most GPs have felt the pain of losing even one baby let alone 3 or more). There are further immune tests that are really only done privately by some clinics that you could also look into.

I've left you some links for some areas where you will get the best information and support:

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

*Forget me not ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take care.

C~x


----------



## Bag of Bones (Aug 18, 2007)

Gosh, thanks for your responses girls - I didn't think I'd hear from so many of you so quickly  

Smiling girl & Emma - hi to you too

Coco - I have had all the 'standard' NHS testing done after the 3rd m/c and everything came back clear which is good in some ways but, after doing some further reading, it seems there may be more tests to have done.  I am considering referral to Mr *******'s Miscarriage Clinic instead of St Mary's as it seems he's likely to test for more things although I do appreciate St Mary's is supposed to be 'better'.

Springbok - Congratulations on your pregnancy - I am sending you bucket loads of sticky vibes  
PCOS has never been mentioned to me before as my day 5 and day 21 tests all came back normal, I don't seem to have trouble ovulating and they had a good old look around during my Lap but then I'm willing to have anything tested again to find some answers...

Caz - Yes, the other forum is a general ttc/preg/baby chit-chat board and although I have made lots of friends there and got lots of support, I need somewhere like this which is more specific.  I must confess the other board is much easier to navigate though!    I have had my day 21 progesterone bloods done 3 times now and they have never come back with low readings.  All the consultants seem remarkably unconcerned with the spotting issue but it still bothers me and is just down right annoying most of the time.

Thanks again for all your kind messages,
BoB x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

BoB- Just wanted to say welcome to FF, so sorry to hear of your losses  .  I hope that you can find an answer to you m/c- I have immune issues, that I think were responsible/contributed to mine.

Best of Luck
L x


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

hi BoB

i have read that st marys are quite resistant to the immune ideas for m/c. dr ******* at london m/c clinic is however a Uk leader in this field, if u have a choice i would go to *******.  i have pcos too, this can also be caused by an autoimmune respunse.

wotrth trying to find out wot tests were u have had done so far, esp if going to a new specialist. also there are lots of tests nowadays done by people like *******, and a natural kiler cell assay which may also be necessary.  for me i wanted to investigate everything as this is our last gasp effort and i was just tied of being told i was too old and fat to get pg.   this is true but not the whole story 

coco


----------



## Bag of Bones (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Coco, you've been very helpful.

I have just been to the gym (1st time in ages argh) and had a good old think whilst on the treadmill..... I have decided that ******* is the way to go and I will go to my GP this week to get a referral (if I need one seeing as we're going privately to speed things up?) and the info on exactly which tests I've had done and the exact results so I can take them with me when I see him.

JJ1 - Thanks  

BoB x


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

u may not need gp referral as going privately. maybe send him an email with brief details of tx and test so far. maybe even if u cant see him u will see an assistant who woprks to same protocol

his clinc is the London Miscariage clinic so google on that and best wishes

coco


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *bag of bones* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, just thought I'd chip in re Mr *******.  If my consultant hadn't 'sorted' the problem I was going to see him.  If you email him with queries he personally answers too.  My best friend has a work mate who went to him and had amazing results after 4 miscarriages (and is very heavily pregnant now).  She says it's an great clinic and that if she hadn't been diagnosed and treated for Natural Killer cells, she wouldn't be expecting now.

There's no reason why you can't go for a consultation and if it doesn't feel right, go to St Mary's.

Lesley


----------



## Bag of Bones (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks again Coco and 'hi' to Kate  

Thanks for your recommendation Lesley.  I have sent off an email to Mr ******* today so hopefully I'll get something booked soon.

Incidentally, when I got home there was a message on the ansaphone from my GP surgery - they have received a letter from my hospital requesting that I be referred to St Mary's so the letter has been written and gone out in the post already without me being consulted  

So it looks like I might get on two waiting lists - does anybody think will this be a problem or am I actually just denying somebody else their rightful place in the queue?

Sorry to keep asking more questions - you must think I'm a right PITA aleady  

BoB x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

BOB, not a PITA at all. Ask away. That's what this site is for.

Personally I think go to both. For starters it would be very interesting to see if any of their results contradict each other and secondly because you might find they both do different tests that will give you different information and I think you need to find out as much as you can about why this keep happening.

Go for both and let us know how you get on. 

C~x


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

hi bob i paid for and saw 4 gynaes about my immune test results and although they all saw the same results their advice for tx for the FEt was

1. no steroid until lost 20kg 
2, no steroids but heparin 
3. no steroids or heparin but humira  
4, steroids now 

i have opted for 4. cos he was independent of any IVF clnc and alos beter regarded in this field than 1, 2 and 3 who were local gynaes only.

dont tell dh i saw 4 drs at cost of £600 ish altogether!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome to FF BoB,

So sorry you've had such a rough ride 

As you can see from my siggy, I'm also a Recurrent Miscarrrier, and also attend St Mary's in London, (since March '02)
However, my problem now, is falling PG!!  I seem to be in the 'Unexplained' category though, as everything seem to be ok
I had my NK Cells tests with Siobhan Quenby at Liverpool Women's Hospital, as this is deemed to be more accurate than the blood tests for it - some say there is no corrolation between the two. My levels came back as normal, so I'm happy that, that is not the cause of my m/c's and it's down to 'sticky blood' / Hughes Syndrome, in PG - I had 1 positive resault for APA, plus consistently high level for St M's test called TEG - a simple blood cloting test.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tests and hope you get an answer soon

Tamsin
xx


----------



## jo.m (Dec 7, 2006)

HI Bob

Sorry I am late chipping in here, and am so sorry to hear that you have suffered so much.    I've had 4 MCs and and EP so I know how you feel.  After having umpteen tests on the NHS (which they 'claimed' were normal, apart from a factor 2 clotting disorder - which they DID NOT think had anything to do with the MCs?!), I went to see Mr ******* in Jan this year. He totally disagreed with the NHS, and recommened I take asprin daily and when (IF) I became pregnant again to have heparin injections. However, just a tiny word of warning , he is very expensive, I paid over £600 for a few blood tests and a ten minute consultation. And some critics are skeptical of his approach..claiming that nothing he is doing has been proven to work.  But in my opinion I have to try everything before I give up.  
Good luck...
Jo x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi there newbie, thought i recognised the name  
As you can see i havent really had the guts yet to post but Claire74 has!
Just found out my ICSI treatment should be starting Nov/Dec at Woking so delighted about that.
See you 16th hopefully 

sorry hun hope you get the answers you need as you deserve the a big sticky BFP


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

I just wanted to say   and welcome i hope you get everything you dream for xxxxxxxxx

I see when i ready your history you have been through anlot but don't give in xxxxxxx


----------



## Sausagelegs (Sep 1, 2007)

HI BoB, thought I'd say hello.  It was your post and email which prompted me to register in the end.

As you know, i'm really routing for you.

You deserve a sticky BFP and i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Sausagelegs (AKA Sherry)


----------



## Bag of Bones (Aug 18, 2007)

Special hellos to Crazychick & Sausagelegs - nice to see you here!

I shall hopefully get some news on Saturday and see you on for an update on Sunday CC  

Thanks again to everybody for your words of encouragement.

BoB x


----------



## ~Yvonne~ (Apr 13, 2006)

hi there, so sorry to hear about your losses.

i've lost 3 and was a bit like you after my last loss - all 'NHS' tests normal, but looking at your signature box you may well have NKC.  I haven't been to mr ******* but was diagnosed by siobhan quenby in liverpool who looks at the uterine natural killer cells rather than those in the blood.  steroids are the way to go and siobhan has had lots of success with them, sadly i haven't been able to get preganant in the last 3 years since our last loss maddeningly for no reason - unexplained, everything still 'normal' fertility wise.  not being able to get pg again has been harder to deal with than the losses in the end, especailly as i have such ho[pe with steroids in another pregnancy.  

anyway sorry haven't read other replies in too much detail are you off to see mr ******* then?  hope something turns up for you as i know how hard it is to contemplate another pg without any reason being found.  

yvonne x


----------



## Bag of Bones (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Yvonne,

I actually went to see Mr ******* today and was very pleased with the positive attitude he has.

I am being tested for NK cells and two other immunology things the name of which I can't recall - these are all the things he knows I won't have been tested for via the NHS.  I am to try and find out which tests I had done by the NHS regarding blood clotting as, apparently, there could be some which I may not have been tested on.  I was pleased he didn't push us into being retested for everything as that would have been expensive and unnecessary.

He said that depending on what the results are, he will design a treatment program to suit me and we'll take it from there.  He also said not to try until we get the results which is fine by me as we wanted a couple of months break anyway.

So, all in all I'm feeling much more positive that I was when I started on this board so thank-you again to everybody for your welcome, advise and support.

BoB x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey hon 

Was lovely to catch up yesterday and so glad you're feeling more positive about things.  Mr S sounds like a good man - and I'm sure he'll be able to help you get a sticky .

Lots of love
Mustards (BG)
x


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,  ive had 3 mc, all at 6 weeks, the last one i was taking clomid(got pg 1st cycle) all my tests came back normal except for my immunology test, i have antinuclear antibodies, is this the same as nk cells?? im not sure, its a nitemare trying to get an appointment at hosp, the wait is so long
sorry about all your losses, i realy hope things work out for everyone on this site!


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello  and welcome

im sure there are plenty of girls on here who share the same experiences..

good luck with future xxx


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i have ANA too. this is common i am told. depened on what the exact results are as to severity of result. it can alos indicate Lupus.  i have had steroids  for this immune problems this last tx

natutral killer cells are quite different


----------

